# Former Black Watch/Jupiter and Former St. George sold for scrap



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

In separate developments, two well-known ships have this week been reported sold for scrap.

In the first report, the ferry CROWN has been sold 'as is' Dubai for eventual resale to Indian breakers. The CROWN is probably best known as Fred Olsen's BLACK WATCH and Bergen Lines' JUPITER. Built 1966 at Flender Werft, she spent the Summer months operating as the JUPITER between Newcastle and Bergen and in Winter switched to Olsen's Canary Islands- London service as BLACK WATCH. After a spell with Greek owners as CROWN M, she has latterly spent time in Dubai as a floating accommodation centre for construction workers, alongside a former Japanese ferry which has been sold for scrap at the same time.

In the second report, the former British Railways / Sealink Ferry ST. GEORGE has been sold 'as is' Bahamas for onward resale to Indian breakers. She is currently named TEXAS TREASURE and has most recently been in service as an offshore casino.


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

I saw the "Texas Treasure" regularly last year when I was shuttling between Corpus Christi & Altamira with VCM - she operated out of Corpus Christi. I recognised the shape as an ex Sealink ship, but didn't know the previous name.


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

I know the ST.George went to the Falklands, after the Falklands war I understood the Royal Navy took her over under the White Ensign. Is there any info on this or am I mistaken regards the RN,


----------



## canberra97 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Falklands*



ROBERT HENDERSON said:


> I know the ST.George went to the Falklands, after the Falklands war I understood the Royal Navy took her over under the White Ensign. Is there any info on this or am I mistaken regards the RN,


It was the Sealink vessel St Edmund that was requesitioned for the Falklands war, she was later renamed KEREN and sailed for the British MOD serving the Falklands from Ascension Island.

Afer the runway was rebuilt and extended at Port Stanley she was sold to Cencargo and was chartered out and entered service for ferry company BCIF British Channel Island Ferries as there flagship ROZEL. This charter expired in 1992 and she was moved by Cencargo to a subsidiary company of theres to an Almeria in Spain to Morroco route where I think she is still in service today

Hope this helps


----------

